# WLAN Router gesucht



## patges (4. Februar 2008)

Mein zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem WLAN-Router.
Hintergrund:
Ich will mich auch mal kurz mit meinem Laptop irgendwo in der Wohnung hinsetzen und kurz ins Netz können, ohne irgendwie erstmal ein Kabel zu verlegen 
Ich habe aber auch ein paar Ansprüche, so sollte der Router auf jeden Fall min. einen Anschluss für ein LAN-Kabel haben, denn z.B. zocken über WLAN geht gar nicht, außerdem wäre es wünschenswert, wenn das Teil min. einen USB-Port hat, für ne externe Platte als Fileserver oder für den Drucker eben.
Ich weiß das die FritzBoxen sehr gut sind, aber ich wollte eigentlich nicht so viel Geld aus geben. Hatte mir eigentlich 50-70 Euro als Basis gesetzt ?
Habt ihr da Erfahrungen oder könnt mir was empfeheln ?


Thx patges


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Februar 2008)

Ich kann dir nur sagen das ich über WLAN super zoggen kann. CS:S mit 15-25er Latenz....Mit Kabel ist er aber auf 10-15....


----------



## di-five (18. Februar 2008)

Da könnte man zum Beispiel den *D-Link DI-524UP* nehmen, kostet ca. 70  Euro.

Gruß di-five


----------



## AndreG (19. Februar 2008)

patges hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß das die FritzBoxen sehr gut sind, aber ich wollte eigentlich nicht so viel Geld aus geben.



Qualität hat leider auch seinen Preis! und die AVM Router sind immer noch die besten die es zu kaufen gibt für Privatanwender.

Ansonsten kann ich auch zu D-Link und Netgear raten.

Mfg Andre


----------



## olqs (19. Februar 2008)

Falls du kein eingebautes Modem und Voip brauchst, dann kann ich dir auch von Linksys den WRT54GL empfehlen.

Dafür gibts ne alternative Firmware (http://www.openwrt.org). Läuft super stabil und das neue Webinterface ist auch sehr übersichtlich.


----------



## Ich_halt224 (19. Februar 2008)

Ich hab vom Anbieterwechsel noch eine Fritz Box Fon 7050 rum liegen, die habe ich nur mal als Repeater benutzt, liegt aber schon lange nur rum. Die kann alles was du verlangst und für 70 € gehört sie dir.


----------



## Ich_halt224 (19. Februar 2008)

Ich_halt224 hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab vom Anbieterwechsel noch eine Fritz Box Fon 7050 rum liegen, die habe ich nur mal als Repeater benutzt, liegt aber schon lange nur rum. Die kann alles was du verlangst und für 70 € gehört sie dir.



Edit: FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7050  heisst das Gerät ^^


----------

